# Welches NetBook? - 250€



## d4HakA (7. März 2009)

Welches NetBook würdet ihr mit empfehlen?

Bis 250eu würde ich mitgehen!


----------



## Ecle (8. März 2009)

*AW: Welches NetBook? - 250€*

Das hier ist das günstigste was ich kenne:
Notebook
Ob ist gut verarbeitet ist weis ich nicht. 
Hat halt auch nur 8GB Flash Speicher. Was anderes kann man bei dem Preis net erwarten.


----------



## Nuklon (8. März 2009)

*AW: Welches NetBook? - 250€*

Aber ich würde ihm echt raten noch ein bisschen mehr draufzulegen, für Netbooks mit 10,2 zoll display und längerer Akkulaufzeit(4-6h).
Wenn es nur zum Tippen an der Steckdose ist==>Desktop-pc
Wie das Samsung NC10, Asus 1000H oder Lenovo s10e.
Zum Spielen bitte alle vergessen. Wobei ihm wegen der Tastatur zum 1000H oder NC10 gehen würde.(geplagter Lenovo Besitzer.) Außerdem hat das s10e ein spiegelndes Display.


----------



## tobigo (9. März 2009)

*AW: Welches NetBook? - 250€*

Also im Moment kann ich den Asus Eee Pc 901 empfehlen, der ist rapide im Preis gefallen und ab 245 Euro zu haben (mal bei Geizhals oder so schauen). Er hat einen 8.9 Zoll Bildschirm, die Auflösung ist wie bei einem 10.2er. Ich habe auch einen und finde man kann daran recht gut arbeiten. Wäre aber vllt gut vorher mal im örtlichen Elektronikmarkt vorbeizuschauen, ob 8.9 Zoll zusagt - mir reicht es sehr gut aus. Akkulaufzeit ist recht gut, hat ja die Standard Atom CPU. Außerdem 1 GB Ram... naja im Grunde genommen wie alle anderen Netbooks auch. Einziger Haken könnte der Speicher sein. 12 GB sind zum Arbeiten vollkommen ausreichend (XP ist auch dabei und nimmt so um die 3-4GB). Außerdem kann man noch z.B. eine 16GB SD-Karte verwenden. Auf jeden Fall würde ich aber die Auslagerungsdatei ausschalten. Bremst den Rechner nur aus und die SSD geht dadurch schneller kaputt. Auf der anderen Seite ist die SSD sehr unempfindlich gegen Stöße. Wenn es darum geht, größere Datenmengen zu transportieren, würde ich allerdings zu einem 10.2 Zöller mit 160GB - Festplatte greifen.


----------



## skankee (9. März 2009)

*AW: Welches NetBook? - 250€*

Wenn du was mit langer Akkulaufzeit suchst: 
Asus Eee Pc 901 - Der akku ist in der Preisklasse Top und es hat Bluetooth.
bis 11.9" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn du damit ( auch ) Spiele wie WC 3 zocken willst:
MSI WIND U90 - Lässt sich mit aktuellem Bios per Knopfdruck um 8/12/24% übertakten ( kann man sich aussuchen) und hat eine 80GB Festplatte. Ich habe den U90, allerdings mit 2GB Ram ( wovon die Graka dann bis zu 224 MB bekommt ) Das Übertakten um 24% bringt eine ganze Menge, in WC3 bis zu 30% mehr Bilder pro sec.
ABER: das U90 sitzt in einem 10 Zoll gehäuse, vorteil ist die größere Tastatur, nachteil der dicke Rahmen ums Display.
MSI Wind U90-1658L schwarz (0011221-SKU7) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wenn dir der Preis wichtiger ist als ein paar mehr Extras/Funktionen:
Das von Ecle Gelinkte Acer Aspire One A110 ist eigentlich genauso gut zum Surfen etc. geeignet, wenn dich das Spiegelnde Display und das kleine Touchpad nicht stört.
( Die SSD´s von den Netbooks sind nicht nur klein sondern von der Lese/Schreibrate auch ziemlich langsamm im vergleich zu den HDD´s )

Du solltest dir mal gedanken machen was das Netbook alles haben oder können muss. Anhand dieser "Liste" kannst du dann die auswahl einschränken und dir von denen dann das billigste holen 

Denn wie Nuklon generell sachen zu empfehlen bringt irgendwie überhauptnichts. Denn ein 10" mit  6 Zellen Akku hält natürlich länger und für manche ist ein größeres Display auch angenehmer, aber dadurch ist es trotzdem nicht besser. ( weil es anderen Leuten z.B. auch auf die Größe und das Gewicht ankommt, und da ist ein Acer Aspire One sinvoller als ein NC10 )


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (9. März 2009)

*AW: Welches NetBook? - 250€*

Bis 250€ sollte das hier die beste Wahl sein:

Asus Eee PC 904HD 8.9 Zoll / Cel M-353 160GB XP Home schwarz 90OA0IB22221A38E205Q Notebooks Mini-Notebooks EEE Jetzt beim offiziellen ASUS-Partner bestellen! Intel Celeron-M 353 900MHz • 1024MB kein optisches Laufwerk Intel GMA900 (IGP) shared m


----------



## tobigo (9. März 2009)

Tja also ich hatte vorher einen Eee Pc 701 mit dem Celeron M-353. In manchen Bereichen ist er schneller als der Atom. Ich will zwar nicht generell davon abraten, war ich doch recht zufrieden damit, aber er verbraucht halt schon deutlich mehr Strom. Wenn dir Akkulaufzeit nicht so wichtig ist (ich denke etwas über zwei Stunden sind auf jeden Fall drin) und du ne große Festplatte brauchst kannst du den natürlich nehmen. Ein weiteres Manko meiner Meinung nach ist, dass der kleinere 8.9" Monitor in einem 10.2" Gehäuse verbaut ist. Also fällt die geringe Platzersparnis auch weg.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (22. März 2009)

*AW: Welches NetBook? - 250€*

*Hier ein absolutes Schnäppchen!!!*

ZackZack! Limitierte Angebote zum Schnäppchenpreis!

Musst aber *schnell* machen, es sind nur noch wenige erhältlich!

Habe mir soeben auch eins gekauft, um es bei Ebay für mehr zu verkaufen.


----------



## iljalangen (22. März 2009)

man kann schon Acer A110X für 227€ kaufen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (22. März 2009)

*AW: Welches NetBook? - 250€*

Wo das denn?
Ist sehe es in sämtlichen Preisvergleichen für min. 299€ bei Alternate.


----------

